# Big Little Lies - S02E06 "The Bad Mother" (OAD: 7/14/2019)



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Whew...man did Celeste get beat up on the stand... I hadn't realized she would look THAT bad, but there you go!

I forget his name, but what's up with Jane's boyfriend? Can't take a hint? Give her some space!

Madeline wants to spill the beans to Ed? Uh...not a good idea...

Renata remains my favorite this season. How does the nanny feel comfortable asking for $160K for "other services rendered". And the clarify that it was "relaxation therapy"??? Come on... Nothing was vague about her explanation!

Can't believe next episode is the finale! I wonder who Celeste has as a character witness against her MIL!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I have a theory on how next week will play out.


Spoiler



I am thinking that Celeste just remembered something that Perry told her at some point which is that Mary Louise molested him as a child. They often say that molested people themselves becomes molesters later in life. Now I have to believe she just remembered this because otherwise she would have been fighting tooth and nail to keep the kids away earlier.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

zalusky said:


> I have a theory on how next week will play out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hmmm... That's a good theory... I clicked on it because if it's just a theory, I don't consider it a spoiler...


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

MikeekiM said:


> How does the nanny feel comfortable asking for $160K for "other services rendered". And the clarify that it was "relaxation therapy"??? Come on... Nothing was vague about her explanation!


She was exceedingly uncomfortable!

And also unwilling to leave 160k on the table.

Celeste is going to have Mary Louise for lunch. This is gonna be epic.

Renata and the metal detector was hilarious. "Every Time. it's like they put us on a list" TO BONNIE.

It'll be interesting to see how Checkov's notepad plays out. Who's going to read it? Her husband?

And man. "Settled for a man I don't [love]." That's brutal. That was in the notebook too, I think.

The only chance Madeline has at saving her marriage is telling Ed. I can't decide whether he'd keep the secret or not.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Robin said:


> She was exceedingly uncomfortable!
> 
> And also unwilling to leave 160k on the table.
> 
> ...


I wonder if all the women wind up single in the finale. They certainly have setup the possibility!


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

My speculation - the truth about Perry's brother's death will come out and somehow Mary Louise is to blame.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

I secret will not be reviled, that is the glue that keeps the group together. If they want a series 3, the secret needs to be intact (I think).


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I'm thinking Bonnie commits suicide. Possibly after killing her mother. I hope they don't go to some artificial way to setup a possible season 3. They got one more out of this than the book; seems like that should be more than enough.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I was thinking that maybe Perry told Celeste that his brother committed suicide because Mary Louise molested him...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I may be mistaken, but I do not believe that the series has been picked up for a third season (yet)...

They weren't originally planning on a second season, so perhaps this is just an extended peek at what their lives could have been after "the push"...and this season is meant to be the final season. If so, they can take a lot of liberties to ensure that they tell the story and end it properly (without the pressure of leaving a few loose ends hanging around).


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I too think Celeste has remembered or found out something very bad about Mary Louise and is going to crucify her on the stand with it. No way she loses her kids.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I can't believe tomorrow is the last episode... How do they wrap all of these storylines up in an hour? I guess we will find out!


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

Why are all of those people in the courtroom? Is that typical in family court? 

I, too, think Celeste remembers something that will bring down Mary Louise. Her demeanor changed in that last scene and she looked quite confident - very unlike her up until this point.


----------

